# JB



## surfinsapo (Mar 28, 2011)

Can y'all keep Jb in your thoughts and prayers... He is in the hospital.. I don't have any details.. 
Just wanted Centralites to know....

Thanks,

Sapo aka Lyndon


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers JB, get well!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2011)

Thoughts and Prayer's out to JB and family.  Sapo, please keep us updated if you hear anything new.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Mar 28, 2011)

Will do Sapo. Here's hoping JB gets back to feeling good real soon.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah hope he gets well soon


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 28, 2011)

Well my thought patterns tend to be erratic but I am good at praying so that's what I might be found doing. I will even stop conspiring to help certain unnamed trouble makers in poking the Boy's Eye for a short while. Least till he gets out of the horspital.


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 28, 2011)

Get well Soon BOY!

Thoughts and prayers are with you man!

keep us updated Sapo!


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Will be thinking of ya JB for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Griff (Mar 29, 2011)

JB get well soon.  Thanks for the update Sapo.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 29, 2011)

Get better BOY!


----------



## BigAL (Mar 29, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers sent, JB.  Get well soon.


----------



## BONE HEADS (Mar 29, 2011)

JB get well soon BOY!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

can someone get some more info on this?


----------



## john pen (Mar 29, 2011)

praying for a speedy recovery...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 29, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> can someone get some more info on this?




I called and left a message.  Once I hear back I'll relay all details given.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 29, 2011)

UPDATE: He was admitted to the hospital and has an abscess and diverticulitous. He has been on IV antibiotics overnight and they are trying to avoid surgery.  Today they drained the abscess.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Larry.  I'm assuming that since they hope to avoid surgery, that his
life isn't in danger?  Anyone know anything about this illness?


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 29, 2011)

Googled it and got this "Diverticulitis is swelling (inflammation) of an abnormal pouch (diverticulum) in the intestinal wall. These pouches are usually found in the large intestine (colon)." Don't think it is life threatening, but does not sound like fun and doesn't sound like he'll be eating much Cajan food soon. Keeping him in our thoughts.


----------



## surfinsapo (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the same info as Larry.... Keep him in your thoughts and prayers....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 29, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Thanks Larry.  I'm assuming that since they hope to avoid surgery, that his
> life isn't in danger?  Anyone know anything about this illness?



YES it 'can' be life threatening.......especially since he has an infection in it.  It can indeed be life threatening.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is his vid site where Mrs. JB commented.

http://www.youtube.com/user/007bondjb

May have to go to pg 2 or 3.

found this pg 2
"Hello, everyone. This is Mrs. JB. JB has been in the hospital since Friday and is thinking about you guys. He has an abscess (complication of the diverticulitis) He says? he will post soon. I'm sure there is quite a rant coming out of this one. I will say however, in his medicated dreams, he talks of nothing but cooking. Please keep JB in your prayers and pray that he does not end up having surgery, BOY!!!"  By Mrs.JB

edit:Ok, found out I'm late to the dance once again.  But some info anyway.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a buddy of mine who has bouts with diverticulitis every now and then. It seems like it is extremely painful and any time you have an infection you can have serious complications. Good luck JB, prayers are with you.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 29, 2011)

Well when you ascertain the Boy's Condition...If it looks like something serious kindly remind him whut good pals we is with him and how he might want to mention certain of us in his will etc. If it just one of them old in and out deals which comes up when the cardiologist needs to make his quarterly payment for country club dues..guess there wouldn't be no need to bother him with such mundane stuff.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 29, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well when you ascertain the Boy's Condition...If it looks like something serious kindly remind him whut good pals we is with him and how he might want to mention certain of us in his will etc. If it just one of them old in and out deals which comes up when the cardiologist needs to make his quarterly payment for country club dues..guess there wouldn't be no need to bother him with such mundane stuff.



OMG BW you make me laugh out loud!


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 30, 2011)

JB, thoughts and prayers are coming your way for a very speedy recovery Boy!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 30, 2011)

His diet will change or he'll be in a lot of pain.  Unyuns(as he'd call them) will be out, seeds of any kind, some beans, certain berries with small seeds.  Anything that can get caught in these diverticuli pockets will cause him trouble.  Some cases are more severe than others.  My mom has this and has struggled for years.  If you do something you aren't supposed to, there is a hefty price to pay for a few days and it's painful.  Hopefully his infection clears up.  Can't wait to see this video.  Eat Archway macaroons...supposed to help.  Look it up.  Good luck JB.  Mrs. JB probably needs the luck 'cause I bet he's a terrible patient.  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2011)

yikes doesn't sound fun.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 30, 2011)

Have known a few with this condition over the years. Can make a person highly miserable as sounds like Uncle Bubba has first hand knowledge. Sure it could be fatal if left infected and untreated. Would be nice to dodge the surgery. Now got a pal who went for the surgery sorta electively. Claimed he wished he had the operation years earler..no pain..eats whut he wants blah blah blah. So since they are still debating this topic with the Boy..would make me tend to believe he prob aint in too bad of shape considering the shape he is in.


----------



## john pen (Mar 30, 2011)

Im afflicted myself...it only flares up occasionally... But when it does...HOLY CRAP... There are several schools of thought on whether or not your diet is consequential... Good Luck BOY !


----------



## surfinsapo (Mar 31, 2011)

*From his wife today......*



> Jeff is doing much better. Responding to the new antibiotics and hasn't had pain med all day.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 31, 2011)

Greats news. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## honcho (Mar 31, 2011)

come on BOY we're praying for you, Now you better get better. We need more "Boy TV"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks Sapo


----------



## smokemaster (Apr 1, 2011)

Get well soon. Good thoughts from across the pond.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 1, 2011)

Update from his wife's Facebook... Da BOY is going home!


----------



## Trekr (Apr 1, 2011)

Great news, but do I still see cigs in his pocket?


----------



## Griff (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice to see you're still on top of the dirt JB.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 2, 2011)

Well Marlboros and intestines aint linked last I hear. Great to see you up and about Boy. Praise the Lord.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 2, 2011)

What bigwheel said! Boy!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 2, 2011)

JB you look "none the worse for ware," good to see you up and heading home.


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 2, 2011)

JB, glad you're getting to go  home.

I was doing the crossword puzzle in my local paper this morning. One of the clues was "Without chapters" and the answer was "nonunion".  I knew it was a good omen!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys & gals for the prayers & git wells.  This was the worst pain I ever had in my life, WAY worse than when I broke 3 ribs racing motorcycles. It felt like my nuts were in a vise getting cranked tight as shit along with what felt like a sword getting stick in my lower guts over & over. I was in for a phuckin week & on heavy pain meds for 5 days, I don't remember much other than PAIN & how to make hospital food slop taste like a gourmet meal. (you gotta sneak in some key ingredients) I'll do a video on soon as I'm up to par.

I'm still kinda groggy & lite headed...

Thanks again guys


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2011)

damn, that sounds pretty bad....glad you're back....any dietary restrictions?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 2, 2011)

Glad you are home BOY! No mo nutz for you BOY!  
Hope your up to snuff real soon.

Pigs


----------



## TimBear (Apr 2, 2011)

Glad you're back home!!! Take it easy and get back to par asap!


----------



## honcho (Apr 2, 2011)

Damm BOY, you look a tad tired.
Sure glad your doing better tho


----------



## DaleP (Apr 3, 2011)

I am glad you are feeling better. Take care Jeff.


----------



## AndyW (Apr 3, 2011)

Glad to see you're getting better.  Wishing you continued progress and good health... Boy!


----------



## john pen (Apr 3, 2011)

good news.. Glad to hear your out !!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 4, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> damn, that sounds pretty bad....glad you're back....any dietary restrictions?


Yeah a low residue diet, sounds like beer to me :roll:

I'll be coming out with a how to change bland  hospital food into a gourmet meal soon. The nurses & staff were very nice & took super good care of me, ( you gotta horse trade with em ) For instance they would come to draw a blood sample & I told em NO, not till I git some more pain meds, They would tell me, its not time yet, My reply was, No pain med No blood sample


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome back ya ol' fart!!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Boy. Know you been through a lot. That pain bound to have been off the charts. Welcome back.


----------

